# Need help choosing Shotokan kata for tournament (WKF)



## ThatOneCanadian (Sep 29, 2021)

In a few months, I am going to compete for the first time in kata as a black belt. I have a rough idea of appropriate kata to choose but I still would like to hear people's thoughts.

As it is right now, the following kata are being taught to me for competition:
-Enpi.
-Gankaku.
-Gojushiho Sho/Dai.
-Unsu.

What other Shotokan kata are viable for competition? Are there any that are *definitely not* viable? I enjoy practicing Nijushiho, Chinte, and Jitte, for example, but I am not sure if they would be appropriate for a WKF competition. Could anyone guide me on what other kata I could add to my repertoire?


----------



## Buka (Sep 29, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> In a few months, I am going to compete for the first time in kata as a black belt. I have a rough idea of appropriate kata to choose but I still would like to hear people's thoughts.
> 
> As it is right now, the following kata are being taught to me for competition:
> -Enpi.
> ...


Do you perform Unsu well?


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 30, 2021)

Fantastic that's awesome, it seems Enpi is quite a good choice and frequently done, as well as Unsu, but honestly my thoughts are that it should simply be a kata you feel really comfortable with, and are able to execute it really well.

I have done Pinan Yon and Pinan Go in tournaments, but they weren't WKF tournaments. I think the only ones you shouldn't do are what your Sensei advises against, and I'm sure there's a list. For WKF probably not the Pinan/Heians, Hangetsu, Jiin, Wankan I don't think are usually done...

But go with your favourite and what feels most natural, and hope you let us know how you go, tournaments are a lot of fun and a great experience


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 30, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Fantastic that's awesome, it seems Enpi is quite a good choice and frequently done, as well as Unsu, but honestly my thoughts are that it should simply be a kata you feel really comfortable with, and are able to execute it really well.
> 
> I have done Pinan Yon and Pinan Go in tournaments, but they weren't WKF tournaments. I think the only ones you shouldn't do are what your Sensei advises against, and I'm sure there's a list. For WKF probably not the Pinan/Heians, Hangetsu, Jiin, Wankan I don't think are usually done...
> 
> But go with your favourite and what feels most natural, and hope you let us know how you go, tournaments are a lot of fun and a great experience


Is that a spam link in your post?


----------



## _Simon_ (Sep 30, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> Is that a spam link in your post?



OH wow, that was absolutely not intentional haha, I have no idea why it did that! I clicked on it and it said this site had been closed... how odd, I'll try and fix it, thanks for that


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 30, 2021)

***Disclaimer*** I am not expert in Shotokan.


ThatOneSyrian said:


> In a few months, I am going to compete for the first time in kata as a black belt. I have a rough idea of appropriate kata to choose but I still would like to hear people's thoughts.
> 
> As it is right now, the following kata are being taught to me for competition:
> -Enpi.
> ...





ThatOneSyrian said:


> In a few months, I am going to compete for the first time in kata as a black belt. I have a rough idea of appropriate kata to choose but I still would like to hear people's thoughts.
> 
> As it is right now, the following kata are being taught to me for competition:
> -Enpi.
> ...


***Disclaimer*** I am Not expert in Shotokan Kata. However, I have been to enough open tournaments to know them when I see them. 

I will put this in the form of a question in the hopes that those that are more well versed will respond. Hopefully this will give you some food for thought. 
I have always considered Gankaku, and Gojushiho Sho/Dai more physically demanding and critiqued while Enpi and Unso more technically demanding the critiqued. Does this sound right? I have seen all of them performed in tournaments. I like the formers but I am sure that is more personal preference. 

I like Jitte but would say it is too short for competition. I have seen Chinte at tourneys (I recognize it by the hops at the end). I am not familiar enough with Nijishiho to make a comment.

Unless you have some understanding of the 'flavor' of the tournament and subsequently the judging, I always say go with the form you know best and are the most polished at, especially being your first BB tourney.

Most importantly, go out there, do you best, and have Fun!!! 

Best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 30, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> OH wow, that was absolutely not intentional haha, I have no idea why it did that! I clicked on it and it said this site had been closed... how odd, I'll try and fix it, thanks for that


I figured that was the case. Just thought someone needed to know about it. 
Should you report it?


----------



## Jeff Webb (Sep 30, 2021)

ThatOneSyrian said:


> In a few months, I am going to compete for the first time in kata as a black belt. I have a rough idea of appropriate kata to choose but I still would like to hear people's thoughts.
> 
> As it is right now, the following kata are being taught to me for competition:
> -Enpi.
> ...


Have you talked to your instructor? If you are at a school that goes to tournaments regularly he/she will know. He/She may also be able to guide you to the form he feels you perform best.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 1, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I figured that was the case. Just thought someone needed to know about it.
> Should you report it?


Yep I reckon, I just reported my own post, that's a first 🤣, cheers


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> I figured that was the case. Just thought someone needed to know about it.
> Should you report it?





_Simon_ said:


> Yep I reckon, I just reported my own post, that's a first 🤣, cheers


It's a martialtalk issue. There are certain keywords that used to cause links to bring you to advertisements and/or amazon links (for instance I think adidas always linked to a page where you can buy adidas), as part of forum foundry's ad revenue. They stopped for the most part, because the company managing it was simply be (if my memory is correct), which per that link is out of business. My guess is that the link to their own website was different than the advertising links they put in, so it stayed while the rest didn't.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 1, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> It's a martialtalk issue. There are certain keywords that used to cause links to bring you to advertisements and/or amazon links (for instance I think adidas always linked to a page where you can buy adidas), as part of forum foundry's ad revenue. They stopped for the most part, because the company managing it was simply be, which per that link is out of business. My guess is that the link to their own website was different than the advertising links they put in, so it stayed while the rest didn't.


We'll look into it, thanks for notifying us!


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (Oct 4, 2021)

Buka said:


> Do you perform Unsu well?


Haha no. I can't seem to get enough power on the finger jabs and as of now, I always skip the jump (as I don't know how to do it). I can do the Kanku Sho jump but not the Unsu one.



Jeff Webb said:


> Have you talked to your instructor? If you are at a school that goes to tournaments regularly he/she will know. He/She may also be able to guide you to the form he feels you perform best.


I actually asked after I made this post and the consensus was as follows: if a Shito guy is my opponent and he decides to bust out Suparinpei or something of the sort, go with either Unsu, Gankaku, or one of the Gojushihos. If my opponent is a Shotokan dude who goes with Jion, Sochin, or another "strength based" kata, then I can work with Nijushiho, Chinte, or even Jitte. He also mentioned Enpi being an extremely valid choice (we practice it A LOT at my dojo).

As it stand now, though, my heart currently lies with Nijushiho and Chinte. I love how unusual/asymmetric they are, and Nijushiho being one of the few Shorei-ryu kata in Shotokan really tickles my fancy; I feel like I'm larping as a Goju-ryu guy every time I do it.


----------



## twendkata71 (Apr 22, 2022)

Nijushiho is a good kata for competition. My favorite for tournaments is 
Sochin. chinte is not that great for competition. Gankaku is good. Kanku dai,and sho are good. I won't attempt Unsu. Its not really a shodan kata.


----------



## J. Pickard (Apr 23, 2022)

Personally, out of all of those, a well-executed Empi is always great to see! Especially if you nail the jump at the end. Second would probably be gankaku.


----------

